# Will my Accutane prevent PCT/Clomid acne?



## buddhaluv (Sep 10, 2011)

I have moderate acne on my back, chest & face & I'm currently 2 months into a low dose of accutane @ 20mg ED. the first 5 weeks, I purged & had an initial breakout. but now into month 2, i really see my skin improving. my skin texture is more smooth & the zits are vanishing really quickly.

anyways, i just finished up a 12 week cycle of test E & my first day of PCT starts tomorrow.  & I just wanted to know..

Will the Accutane prevent PCT/Clomid acne??


----------



## Mr.BIG (Sep 10, 2011)

buddhaluv said:


> I have moderate acne on my back, chest & face & I'm currently 2 months into a low dose of accutane @ 20mg ED. the first 5 weeks, I purged & had an initial breakout. but now into month 2, i really see my skin improving. my skin texture is more smooth & the zits are vanishing really quickly.
> 
> anyways, i just finished up a 12 week cycle of test E & my first day of PCT starts tomorrow. & I just wanted to know..
> 
> Will the Accutane prevent PCT/Clomid acne??


 
Yes it will help, I noticed after 3 months of taking accutane the improvement was very noticable! keep taking it for minimum 5 months! 6 months is ideal!


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Where can you buy acutane?


----------



## dsl (Sep 10, 2011)

Accutane alters DNA transcription. Therefore, once you have taken it, it should thereafter make acne less prevalent. I took accutane when I was a teen because no topicals would touch what I had. I am on 525mg of T prop. I have had a couple of pimples so far but my skin does feel more greasy.


----------



## Jonnman (Sep 10, 2011)

buddhaluv said:


> I have moderate acne on my back, chest & face & I'm currently 2 months into a low dose of accutane @ 20mg ED. the first 5 weeks, I purged & had an initial breakout. but now into month 2, i really see my skin improving. my skin texture is more smooth & the zits are vanishing really quickly.
> 
> anyways, i just finished up a 12 week cycle of test E & my first day of PCT starts tomorrow.  & I just wanted to know..
> 
> Will the Accutane prevent PCT/Clomid acne??



Which accutane are you taking? ( liquid or pills )


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Can I buy acutane at a reserach lab?


----------



## FUZO (Sep 10, 2011)

accutane needs to be under doctors care dont just get this stuff and use it. When taking accutane you need regular blood work monthly its very hard on the liver. Please guys read about this stuff first


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 10, 2011)

FUZO said:


> accutane needs to be under doctors care dont just get this stuff and use it. When taking accutane you need regular blood work monthly its very hard on the liver. Please guys read about this stuff first


 
10/4 thanks man


----------



## Mr.BIG (Sep 11, 2011)

nikjbax1 said:


> Can I buy acutane at a reserach lab?


 
ClomSolut


ISOTRETINION 20mg x 40ct - MP Research Supply


I have used both of these, as far as having blood test done every month I would agree if you was taking large doses, but taking a small dose of 20mg a month it's pretty safe with minimum sides, you are gonna get dry lips and hands will be dry also, it needs to be taken for 5 months minimum, 6 months preferred! While taking this product I would not run NO cycles at all, a small test cruise is all I ran (200mg a week)


----------



## buddhaluv (Sep 11, 2011)

allright thanks mr.BIG. just popped my first clomid. lets hope everything turns out well D=


& to the dude that asked me we what i'm using, i'm using roaccutane pills. 20mg a pill

AURAPHARM - Buy Accutane / Roaccutane (isotretinoin)


----------



## Jonnman (Sep 12, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> ClomSolut
> 
> 
> ISOTRETINION 20mg x 40ct - MP Research Supply
> ...


Which one is more potent?


----------



## Jonnman (Sep 12, 2011)

buddhaluv said:


> allright thanks mr.BIG. just popped my first clomid. lets hope everything turns out well D=
> 
> 
> & to the dude that asked me we what i'm using, i'm using roaccutane pills. 20mg a pill
> ...



How are them pills going for you bro?


----------



## buddhaluv (Sep 12, 2011)

Jonnman said:


> How are them pills going for you bro?




so far so good. the first 4-5 weeks i had an initial breakout meaning all acne comes to the surface on your face & your body.

after the first 4-5 weeks, it just started getting better from there, now when a new zit surfaces, it disappears the next morning.

 i know for a fact i will be 100% clear within a month or 2


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 12, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> ClomSolut
> 
> 
> ISOTRETINION 20mg x 40ct - MP Research Supply
> ...



I to am on week 2 on MP accutane and am having better results than when I was taking 40mg of Anabolic body stuff.


Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## Mr.BIG (Sep 12, 2011)

Jonnman said:


> Which one is more potent?


 
Both worked well!


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 12, 2011)

At the time I was on Accutane, I wasn't on anything, but now that I do take OTC meds , I have had to add antibiotics.  Maybe everyone reacts differently.  Funny, my Derm wanted to put me on progesterone.  I had to tell her that was not the direction I was looking at going.  She tried.  Good luck


----------



## Jonnman (Sep 13, 2011)

buddhaluv said:


> so far so good. the first 4-5 weeks i had an initial breakout meaning all acne comes to the surface on your face & your body.
> 
> after the first 4-5 weeks, it just started getting better from there, now when a new zit surfaces, it disappears the next morning.
> 
> i know for a fact i will be 100% clear within a month or 2



Wow, what a life safer huh? That's Kool knowing that something will work to the full effect. ( with no stress )


----------



## Jonnman (Sep 13, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> Both worked well!



Really nice to hear that!!!


----------

